# brazilian yellow eigenmanni



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

yellow eigenmanni...computarized version....believe it or not!
A.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW, very nice job!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

is that your fish?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> is that your fish?


Can you read?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> is that your fish?


Can you read?
[/quote]
HAHAHA apparently not

nice one jimshort_bus


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I 'm not trying to point fingers or anything, but that looks very familiar, did you post that any where else before?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

he posted a computerized version of a manueli before.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

No it was def this same picture that I'm thinking of.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

WaxmasterJ said:


> No it was def this same picture that I'm thinking of.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> No it was def this same picture that I'm thinking of.











[/quote]

VERY FIRST TIME!..FOR THIS FISH...I POSTED A REGULAR EIGENMANNI, A MANUELI, AND THIS TIME A YELLOW EIGENMANNI....AQUASCAPE WAS SELLING THEM A FEW WEEKS AGO..VERY PRETTY FISH,
A.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Someone posted this claiming to have painted it a while ago. I'd bet my life savings on it.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Ender said:


> Someone posted this claiming to have painted it a while ago. I'd bet my life savings on it.


I remember that too.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think he has some good graphics skills


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> i think he has some good graphics skills


Thats for sure. It looks really good.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

was _THIS_ you super rare never before seen pirahna you were supposed to be getting?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Great looking graphic there.

It shall be interesting to try and get to the bottom of this issue with it though.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought he was getting an altispinis or a hastatus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I keep this rare one in my dreams.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Hastatus-LOL it looks like its a mutant fish that chemicals god spilled on and now has super powers.But anyways, about the eigenmanni pic being painted? I remember someone saying they painted a pic like that or the same and people were like no way and then whoever it was said it was painted using a computer.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

it's the water paint feature on photoshop and i think aramax put the original eigenmanni up and said he painted it till i called him on it


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I keep this rare one in my dreams.


NICE COLORS...BAD PHOTOSHOP TECHNIQUE......
A.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NICE COLORS...BAD PHOTOSHOP TECHNIQUE......
> A.


Wasn't trying for technique. I'll leave that to you.


----------

